# Second Opinion Please,  SDAT?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc writes down DX as SDAT (Senile Dementia, Alzheimers type).

Under the code for dementia (290) it states to "Code first the associated neurological condition".

So for SDAT would it be appropriate to code 331.0 and 290.0?

Thank you all for you help !!


----------



## dmaec (Aug 15, 2008)

I would be coding only the 331.0.
"use additional code, where applicable, to identify; with behaviroal disturbance[294.11], without behavioral disturbance [294.10].  So if one or the other is stated, I'd include the appropriate code also, but it wasn't stated.

no need for the 290.0 - the doc already clarified it's Alzhimer's type.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 15, 2008)

I would code 331.0 and 294.10 because he did state that there was Alzheimer's with Senile Dementia but did not state that there were any behavioral disturbances.


----------

